# FEHLERMELDUNGS-Thread



## Orolhawion (12. Feb 2004)

hi,

vielleicht hab ich's übersehen, aber wie wärs mit nem Thread ged8 als Nachschlagewerk für Fehlermeldungen (z.B. von Eclipse) ?

hier kommt auch schon die erste:
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException

die ist eigentlich sehr sprechend aber trotzdem raff ich das nicht,
der code dazu sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
// DB-Verbindung besteht und das ResultSet "res" gibt es auch schon!
int anzahl = 0;
String columnNames[] = { };
String rowData[][] = { };

// Das Array für die Tabellenköpfe füllen
try
{
	ResultSetMetaData rsmd = res.getMetaData();
	anzahl = rsmd.getColumnCount();
	int spalte = 0;
	int feld = 1;
		
	while (spalte<=anzahl)
	{
		columnNames[spalte] = rsmd.getColumnName(feld); // Hierfür gibt's die Fehlermeldung
		spalte++;
		feld++;
	}
	
}catch (Exception e)
 {
 	 System.out.println("FEHLER beim Füllen des Arrays \"columnNames\"!");
	 e.printStackTrace();
 }
		
// Das Array zeilenweise für die Tabellendaten füllen
int spalte = 0;
int feld = 1;
int zeile = 1;
try 
{
	while (res.next())
	{
		spalte = 0;
		feld = 1;
		while (spalte<=anzahl)
		{
			rowData[zeile][spalte] = res.getString(feld);  // Hierfür gibt's die Fehlermeldung
			spalte++;
			feld++;
		}	
		zeile++;
	}
}catch (Exception e)
 {
	System.out.println("FEHLER beim Füllen des Arrays \"rowData\"!");
	e.printStackTrace();
 }
```

ich möchte danach die beiden gefüllten arrays als grundlage für ein jtable nehmen...


----------



## Beni (12. Feb 2004)

1. Zum Fehler: Index out of Bouds: Der Index ist nicht in den Grenzen (des Arrays), das bedeutet, dass der Index < 0 oder aber >= array.length ist, wie man in der API und in jedem Java-Buch nachlesen kann.
2. Das hat nicht das geringste mit Eclipse zu tun.
3. Es gibt so viele Fehler, da würde sich ein Thread nicht lohnen.

mfg Beni.

P.S. vielleicht wolltest Du nicht mit _zeile = 1_ sondern _zeile = 0_ anfangen?


----------



## bygones (12. Feb 2004)

*kopfkratz*

```
String columnNames[] = { }; 
String rowData[][] = { };
```

Ist nicht das Problem, dass du die Arrays hier mit der Größe 1 initialisierst und dann mehr als ein Element hinzufügen willst ??

Außerdem halte ich ein Exception Thread ebenso für unnötig - dafür gibt es die Java API - und die zu hier spiegeln ist wirklich overkill !


----------



## Orolhawion (13. Feb 2004)

irgendwer hat mir mal erzählt, daß diese ResultSets mit 1 anfangen und nicht mit 0... 
deswegen d8e ich das wär so richtig... 

hat sich grad ereledigt!

thx!


----------

